# From PR to LA



## aemile (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi all! My name is Alain Emile and I am a composer living in Los Angeles. I was born and raised in Puerto Rico where I played in bands and studied music in university. I dropped out to music school to attend Full Sail (I know) and then moved to NYC in hopes of pursuing a career in audio post.

Having no savings in and now in NYC I had to rely on other paths to make a living. This slowly left me feeling like I had failed in my pursue of a music career. A decade had past before I started playing around with music again. Started working towards developing my own sound with the goal of releasing a solo album. This lead to a referral for my first film which ended up getting picked up at Cannes.

That was my wtf am I doing moment and for the last 5 years I’ve been hustling and working hard in the indie film circuit. Trying to get as much experience and titles under my belt. So far it’s been a very rewarding and amazing journey. I turn 40 this week and the passion and drive I have for this makes me feel 23 again.

I joined Vi in hopes of creating long lasting connections and learn from others the things I never had the chance to learn on my own as I never got the opportunity to have a mentor or work for another composer.


Thank you all!

Alain -
http://alainemile.tv


----------



## Pier (Aug 17, 2021)

Welcome Alain!

Wow what a story.


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 18, 2021)

It's good to have you with us, Alain; looking forward to your input
Have fun!

*What was your focus at Full Sail? Were you able to garner anything of value from your studies?


----------



## aemile (Aug 18, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> It's good to have you with us, Alain; looking forward to your input
> Have fun!
> 
> *What was your focus at Full Sail? Were you able to garner anything of value from your studies?


At that time there was an Associates in Recording Arts. I would say the biggest takeaway from the school was also the worst. That is the false sense of success. I moved to NYC without ever being there, no savings, no job. All because the school would drill into your head that if you graduate from FS you will have no problem finding work. But yeah, at the same time, I would've never taken that risk which changed my life. Overall, 13 months (1 month per class) was too fast of a schedule for me to retain much.


----------

